# moving money to the US



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Need to move a 5 figure amount from UK to US. Anyone know the best way to do this? Thanks


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Telegraphic transfer through your bank. You'll have to pay a small fee, around £20-30. Will get there within 2-4 working days normally. You can send it in Stirling or US Dollars.


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

You can do it through a company like Moneycorp, 20-30 fee sounds about right - I had to do it on several occasions when we had a place in Florida, never had any problems with them.

One word of warning though, sending money to the US is very easy and relatively cheap, getting money OUT of the US is a different ball game entirely!


----------

